# Back Lakes to Big Water



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

Fishing has been hot straight and normal with some ups and downs last week overcome by lots of running and time on task. Capt. James Cunningham reported some flat fishing by boat and wading with limits coming by digging in and covering a lot of water. On the wade fishing scene, weekdays are offering the greatest opportunities to "make a mistake" or "fish through a slack feed" because there's plenty of open real estate to look at. Weekends, not so much. Some saturdays can find boats in every conceivable location and then a lot of locations that are pretty bad. So the margin for error is much narrower on a weekend wade fishing for sure. Capt. Jake Huddleston managed to fight through the crowds to a huge box of mixed Trout and Redfish with limits of Trout and near limits of Redfish. A good move to sand and grass shorelines mid-day proved spot on.

*Airboat Trips & Back Lakes Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Braden Proctor absolutely lit up the Black Drum and Redfish on a late week trip with Robert L. and guests. Chris was working the back marsh by airboat and Braden had a bunch of kiddos boat fishing the back lakes. Targeting mud pockets and big schools of Black Drum proved to be about as much fun as anyone could ask for with some great runs and lots of big fights. Follow us on *Instagram.*

*Flounder Gigging
*
The flounder gigging scene has been challenging of late with low water hampering flounder boat attempts and wade gigging having best luck but having to make some long runs to get to the fish. Capt. Chris Cady made a big run up toward the Greens Bayou area and managed to take half limits. We'll be looking for that to pick up a bit on higher tides heading into August.

*ONLINE STORE* - Castaway Lodge is proud to announce the location of our online retail store featuring some new designs and some old favorites available for purchase 12/24/365.

*CASTAWAY LODGE APP* - Get the power of our top Seadrift (Texas mid-coast) lodge destination at your fingertips. It's packed with rewards, special pricing, logistics, fingertip contact, and a host of powerful tools at your fingertips. Coming soon to The Google & Apple Play Store. Android & IOS compatible. Check out our *Photo Gallery.*

*Big Water Beat Down - Surf Heading For Primetime - Still Waiting!!!*

Winds have got to come down a long way from their elevated levels and we've got to get some stability in the weather to open up the really big water. You can be there's some Trout stacked shoulder to shoulder out there and we'll be looking for them. Bull Reds & big schools of Jacks with the occassional King Fish and Sharks are being encountered on our big water trips with big ripping tides coming in early. That has made for some sore arms and backs of late but lots of great memories and big smiles. We should be hitting a period of stability as winds begin to back down heading toward July. That's going to make for some explosive runs on the outside beach and near shore for the Big Big's.

We've got lots and lots of great fishin ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog
*
September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: a


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wind and more of it!*

POCO Bueno tournament weekend, more often than not is visited by higher than normal winds and turbulent weather. That's the case again this year with winds up near the 20's and gusty.


----------

